# MFS tools 2.0 with SATA



## boroarke (May 25, 2002)

I just downloaded the MFS Tools 2.0 with SATA support from Weaknees. Question, can I use this same version of MFS Tools to upgrade none SATA TiVo's as well? Yes, I know there are new and better ways to upgrade the TiVo, just want to know if I can use MFS tools 2.0 with SATA for Series 1 and 2 TiVo's as well. Thanks for the help!

Bryan


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

Yes, Weaknees SATA version still works with EIDE Drives.


----------



## boroarke (May 25, 2002)

Thanks for the quick reply. So, can I simply use the Hinsdale directions along with the Weaknees MFS Tools 2.0 with SATA support to upgrade all TiVo's now? Thanks again!

Bryan


----------

